# Question about Puffer Fish



## Guest (Jul 17, 2005)

Just one quick question about an Indian Dwarf Puffer Fish. I noticed earlier today that my female puffer fish was laying on the bottom of the tank and curled into a little ball. Is this normal behavoir or is she under stress. This is my first experience with Indian Dwarf Puffer Fish. I have kept all manner of other freshwater fish for a while. I would appreciate any in site that you can give me on this subject. Thank you very much, and have a very nice day. :fish:


----------



## j55 (Apr 25, 2005)

I have heard of it before, did she have her tail curled?
just search on google dwarf puffer care sheet, and you should get some answers,
HTH


----------

